# 2015 S3 "Build" Thread



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

Not really a build thread as I purchased it with TONS already done to it, but I will keep track of the car in this thread.


















She arrived on Friday. Took her out to New Orleans Motorsport Park to visit with some friends doing a trackway. Didn't go out on track, but was able to do a couple of 0-60 pulls in the parking lot. No times on that, but excessively impressed with the performance of the car and the APR kit. Here is what is done to the car:

2015 Audi S3, Prestige. All options minus magnetic shocks and adaptive cruise. 
APR Stage 3 turbo kit with Stage 3+ fueling kit
APR intercooler
APR downpipe
APR Stage 1 and 2 intake 
APR doggone mount
APR catback exhaust
APR 19X8.5 rims with Michelin Pilot Sports
APR 6 piston Big brake kit
Emmanuelle design lowering springs.

On order:
Emmanuelle carbon splitter
Emmanuelle carbon diffuser
Carbon mirrors

Previous VAG cars owned:
2000 VW GTI (2.0L 8V)
2000 VW Jetta (2.0L 8V)
2002 VW GTI 337 Edition with APR Stage 3
2002 VW Turbo S Beetle
2005 Audi S4
2009 Porsche Cayman S (3.8L X51 swapped)
2010 Audi TTS (Still own - Wife's Car)

Picture 039 by Darren Darby, on Flickr

DSC_0312 by Darren Darby, on Flickr

1463559_10201472098858476_924261201_n by Darren Darby, on Flickr

Picture 993 by Darren Darby, on Flickr


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

Friend caught this pic on the way to Cars and Coffee in New Orleans.


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

Installed some carbon mirror covers and a carbon rear spoiler. Awaiting arrival of the carbon splitter and diffuser


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

The EMD splitter and rear diffuser arrived today. Took just a few minutes to install both. Really liking how the carbon works with the black car and the little bit of silver moulding. 




























I am now waiting on the carbon interior trim pieces to arrive as well as a phone holder. After those mods, not sure what's next.


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

Ordered the carbon fiber interior kit from eBay (https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pinalloy-R...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649). Took about 3 weeks to come in but I am impressed with the quality of the carbon, the gel coat and the adhesive that came on it. I'm not usually one to buy stick on "crap", but these looked good and, at 1/3 the price of a real kit, I felt it was worth a shot. 

The fit and finish is really, really good and there is no way to tell these are stick on panels. Quite happy with the purchase.


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

Turned a few wet laps at New Orleans Motorsport Park with NASA New Orleans. Here I am giving a student a ride in some pretty wet conditions.


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

Not really a mod, but I traded in my Toyota Tundra Platinum today for an Audi Allroad. Since I am no longer towing the racecar, I didn't need the big truck. Loving this thing so far.


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

Fresh clay bar and ceramic coat.


----------

